# Buying gold ore



## naveenchary (Dec 6, 2017)

Will I get any profit if I buy gold ore from eBay is it fake ? 

Sent from my Micromax Q300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tesaygo (Dec 6, 2017)

For my opinion buying gold ore in ebay is not a good idea, it was too much risky. Much better if you visit the actual small scale miner then buy it there. But alot of consideration must be take. (Type of ore, gold content, transportation, labor, etc)


----------

